# Richard Birdsall - some excellent demo's on his site



## Steve Martin (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi everyone,

a few years back, when GPO had it's orchestration competition, the winner, Richard Birdsall, had his music performed by a real orchestra.

I recently did a web search and came across his website, and there are some great pieces of music there that he has composed using live orchestra, and some excellent midi-mockups on the page that also use Hollywood Strings.

The link:

http://www.richard-birdsall.com/music.html

I full of admiration for his music, so if you have not come across his music before, I'm sure you will enjoy listening.

If you go down the page a bit, you will come across his midi mockups. The midi-mockupò    à\G    à\¢    à\í    à];    à^G    à^¨    à_÷    à`(    àax    àa¢    àaÍ    àb    àj~ 


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Mar 29, 2011)

agreed - love Richard's stuff - "Napoleon's Victory" what an awesome cue!

Ian


----------



## Steve Martin (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Ian,

thanks for your reply. The choir and the orchestration in this music is very powerful.

I also just had a search of YouTube and found the video of the live orchestral performance of his "Knights and Magic" which won the Garritan Personal Orchestra Orchestration Competition.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGiGkV3wChA

Great piece of music!

best,

Steve


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Richard with us, Steve. I think he's jaw-dropping talented! His mockups are killer. I thought Enigma was very Goldsmith-like.

He inspires us to work harder.


----------



## Steve Martin (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Ned,

thanks for your reply. Yes, Richards music inspires me also!

best,

Steve


----------



## adg21 (Apr 2, 2011)

Enigma sounds incredible. Is he using Hollywood Strings in the 'midi-mockups' section? sounds great!


----------



## Steve Martin (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi adg21,

Thanks for your reply. Yes, Richard is using the Hollywood Strings on this. I contacted him about the demo's and this was one of the questions I asked him about.


best,

Steve


----------

